# Older N scale diesels & DCC modified frame choices



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I have 24 15 year old N scale diesels (1996) that are not DDC friendly.
I'm thinking about going DCC, but cost & the trouble retrofitting these are killers.

Other than Aztec & Souther Digital, are there any other companies that make frames for these engines?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd have to seriously consider trading up to DCC friendly models, many times the costs of retrofit exceed the new prices.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Most of these engines I paid around $40-$50 each. Average price now is at least 2x that.

Exactly how is that cheaper??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, did you price what it's going to cost you to upgrade them? Also, remember that the old engines will have some value on the used market. You already said that the cost and trouble of the retrofit were major factors, right?


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

The frames are $10 (plus shipping of your frame _*to*_ them) for Aztec 
or 
$16 per frame from SD (new frame).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

So the cost and trouble aren't the killers that you initially stated? I guess you have your answer...


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

You stated "many times the costs of retrofit exceed the new prices". 
$10 (or $16) per unit (not counting the DCC itself which would be the same either way) vs $80 per replacement engine?

I still don't have the answer. It's alot of expense (on top of everything else) to upgrade either way over staying with 'Cab control'.

My roster is;

Atlas;
2 GP7
5 U25b
2 GP35
4 RS3
3 GP 40
2 GP20

Life Like;
2 E7a
2 GP18
2 E8
2 FA2
2 GP20


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You know, it seems anytime someone has a suggestion, you have a snotty answer. I'll promise not to respond to any more of these kinds of threads.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

> I'll promise not to respond to any more of these kinds of threads.


Since you can't seem to read plain English, that's fine.

BTW, the "snotty answer" is to a snotty reply as yours. Talk about calling the kettle black.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Let's stop this now, guys, and keep things civil, before a Mod is forced to lock this thread. Thank you.

TJ


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I only responded to his unnecessary comments. I didn't throw the 1st stone.

To many 'forum' members (any forum) don't read the previous post correctly. I see it all the time, their response is way off base. No doubt due to too many stupid 'text messages' elsewhere.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

videobruce said:


> To many 'forum' members (any forum) don't read the previous post correctly. I see it all the time, their response is way off base. No doubt due to too many stupid 'text messages' elsewhere.


Are you referring to my post? What does "don't read the previous post correctly" mean? Did you mean "Too many ..." vs. "To many ..." ?


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

No,
just what it says, posters briefly read someones else's posts, incorrectly and then respond, again incorrectly,
Too.


----------

